# 2013 walleye fall brawl



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Like to give a big Thanks to The Angler Magazine for the great ad in the New October Issue. Please stop in at your local bait and tackle stores, Erie Outfitters, Shines Bait & Tackle, for a free copy . This is a great magazine just starting out in our area. 

We would also like to welcome aboard Cotton Cordell and Bomber Lures as sponsor's to this years FALL BRAWL.

Sign up Gathering this Saturday Oct 19,2013 from 1-3pm at Erie Outfitters. Stop out we will have food, drink, and some raffles.

Craig and Melanie at Erie Outfitters have a large supply of Fall Brawl Tackle in stock. Stop out and spend some time browsing around the store.

Last day for registrations is Oct 23,2013 . Must be postmarked by Oct 23,2013 to be counted as an entry.

Tournament Runs from Oct 25,2013 through Dec1,2013. $25.00 Entry fee
Contact Frank Murphy for more details or go to www.lakeeriefishingderby.com


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Just a reminder ALL Registrations for the 2013 Walleye FALL BRAWL are due by THIS Wed Oct 23. Must be postmarked by Oct 23, 2013 if mailing in the registration. May be dropped off at Erie Outfitters, or Shines, By close of day Oct 23rd. There are no exceptions to this.


----------

